# Why to Be Descriptive in Your Thread Titles



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, you just read a story about a group of people preferring the official way of eat butter on bread is with the butter side up. You can't believe it; this is crazy!
You want to share this article, so you start a thread. The title of your thread? "I can't believe this! This is crazy!" You figure you are going to get a lot of hits and generate a lot of discussion, right?

Before I agreed to be a mod, I'd see those sorts of titles and skip right over them. Why? Because, too many times I clicked on them only to find a mundane, boring topic. Now, I have no choice but click to make sure it is not a bot troll, or anything else not welcome, here. Others, on the other hand, don't have to click on it and you might be losing a lot of readers.

So, what would be the thread title of the Dr. Seuss article? "People Demand Butter Side Up Be Official Way to Eat the Bread."

What do you think?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Feel free to let me know when I'm out of line. Still a little new here. Thick-skinned though.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> Feel free to let me know when I'm out of line. Still a little new here. Thick-skinned though.


Out of line? This is not a matter of being out of line; it is nothing more than a helpful suggestion!

People post because they want people to read what they think is important! I just want people to have the opportunity to be noticed and heard.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

So we're talking about butter, right?

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What was it again? Butter side up or down? I don't want to get in trouble with the mods. :devil:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Now I am hungry. :vs_laugh:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> So, you just read a story about a group of people preferring the official way of eat butter on bread is with the butter side up. You can't believe it; this is crazy!
> You want to share this article, so you start a thread. The title of your thread? "I can't believe this! This is crazy!" You figure you are going to get a lot of hits and generate a lot of discussion, right?
> 
> Before I agreed to be a mod, I'd see those sorts of titles and skip right over them. Why? Because, too many times I clicked on them only to find a mundane, boring topic. Now, I have no choice but click to make sure it is not a bot troll, or anything else not welcome, here. Others, on the other hand, don't have to click on it and you might be losing a lot of readers.
> ...


Butter, the official way to eat with bread.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The butter ration has been increased from 50 grams/day to 25 grams/day. We love Big Brother!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I Demand To Be Buttered Up! No, wait...that ain't it...I Demand Tubs Of Butter! Wait...I Am Butter Not Butter? I am senile? (No, but I am getting there.):devil:
It was a good thread to post, and I will try to be descriptive when I post a thread. You made your point well.
View attachment 29633


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If I am confused can I butter both sides? Next will be a demand to label sex appropriate rest rooms. Denton, this may go deeper than new threads.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

*Butter* is a solid dairy product made by churning fresh or fermented cream or milk, to separate the butterfat from the buttermilk. It is generally used as a spread on plain or toasted bread products and a condiment on cooked vegetables, as well as in cooking, such as baking, sauce making, and pan frying. Butter consists of butterfat, milk proteins and water.

Descriptive enough?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> *Butter* is a solid dairy product made by churning fresh or fermented cream or milk, to separate the butterfat from the buttermilk. It is generally used as a spread on plain or toasted bread products and a condiment on cooked vegetables, as well as in cooking, such as baking, sauce making, and pan frying. Butter consists of butterfat, milk proteins and water.
> 
> Descriptive enough?


A little long for a title; you know, right?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> So we're talking about butter, right?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


I think this is another one of those Paleo Diet marketing threads. Right?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Thread title:

Butter: Lubrication alternative, or just another spread? Tune in after the last tango.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Butter ? Oh , Peanut butter and banana sammich , ok , here is the answer . " Butter yes , Butter no " .


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Cricket said:


> Now I am hungry. :vs_laugh:


I put butter on bacon....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The title "Free Hookers!" always gets my attention. :vs_wave:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Denton,

While I gave up bread a while back (gluten free mostly) I can certainly debate the butter issue with the best of them. But, I don't think you really wanted to talk about bread and butter now did you Senator?

I didn't think so. Hence, I for one get tickled by those who start a thread and the title has nothing to do with the "Bread and Butter" or "Meat and Potatoes" if you want to more accurately use a metaphor, of the subject.

Regardless, I learn something...either about the person who started the thread or about the thread itself.

Lighten up my good man, you will have way more important stuff to do once Gov Bentley selects you to fill the AL Senatorial Seat occupied Jeff Sessions.

Thanks, your friend Slippy! :vs_wave:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> @Denton,
> 
> While I gave up bread a while back (gluten free mostly) I can certainly debate the butter issue with the best of them. But, I don't think you really wanted to talk about bread and butter now did you Senator?
> 
> ...


Lighten up? I eat Paleo. I am very light!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> So, you just read a story about a group of people preferring the official way of eat butter on bread is with the butter side up. You can't believe it; this is crazy!
> You want to share this article, so you start a thread. The title of your thread? "I can't believe this! This is crazy!" You figure you are going to get a lot of hits and generate a lot of discussion, right?
> 
> Before I agreed to be a mod, I'd see those sorts of titles and skip right over them. Why? Because, too many times I clicked on them only to find a mundane, boring topic. Now, I have no choice but click to make sure it is not a bot troll, or anything else not welcome, here. Others, on the other hand, don't have to click on it and you might be losing a lot of readers.
> ...


Unless the title is real sensational I usually just look to see who wrote it. Then take a double glance at the fine print to make sure it aint applicable to the current situation. Now spectacular titles without some interesting prose to go with it not nice either. Its like the Little Boy who Cried Wolf. Anyway kindly keep up the good work!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I remember Marlon Brando in The Last Tango in Paris and he loved his Butter!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Did someone mention butter?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> I remember Marlon Brando in The Last Tango in Paris and he loved his Butter!


I remember the little frog eating frenchie gal. She did not have very high morality to go around fornicating with strangers. That aint very nice..slap slap.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Is there no love for Parkay?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Did someone mention butter?
> 
> View attachment 29641


Paper bags can be an invaluable prep.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yall are too danged picky. She has a mighty pretty face. Kindly get a grip.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

I just put my mouse over the thread title, Firefox displays the first couple of lines of the post text which shows if it is worth opening. Not sure if other browsers do that, but they probably do.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Yall are too danged picky. She has a mighty pretty face. Kindly get a grip.


As if you even glanced at her face.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok, fess up people. Who currently has more than 4 lbs of butter in the freezer??

Denton, good thread, reminds me to be specific when starting a thread.

Butter does make the bread go down easier.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Yall are too danged picky. She has a mighty pretty face. Kindly get a grip.





Denton said:


> As if you even glanced at her face.


Reminds me of a favorite joke/truth:

"Just how much makeup should a *Christian* woman wear"? "It depends on her face".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think it would help if @Denton called out those who are violators of Titles of Threads that Make No Sense.

Thanks

Slippy



Denton said:


> So, you just read a story about a group of people preferring the official way of eat butter on bread is with the butter side up. You can't believe it; this is crazy!
> You want to share this article, so you start a thread. The title of your thread? "I can't believe this! This is crazy!" You figure you are going to get a lot of hits and generate a lot of discussion, right?
> 
> Before I agreed to be a mod, I'd see those sorts of titles and skip right over them. Why? Because, too many times I clicked on them only to find a mundane, boring topic. Now, I have no choice but click to make sure it is not a bot troll, or anything else not welcome, here. Others, on the other hand, don't have to click on it and you might be losing a lot of readers.
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I think it would help if @Denton called out those who are violators of Titles of Threads that Make No Sense.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Slippy


You know better than that.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

let's be clear..... we aren't talking Bull butter are we?? because I won't make that mistake a third time....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I think it would help if @Denton called out those who are violators of Titles of Threads that Make No Sense.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Slippy





Denton said:


> You know better than that.


But, but..... I thought you were our designated jack booted thug :vs_smirk:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, . . . to settle the discussion:

1. Bread MUST be eaten, . . . butter side up. This is not a discussion item.

2. To not do so, . . . gets grease all over your fingers, then onto your shirt, and if on your britches, . . . momma ain't gonna be happy, . . . and when momma ain't happy, . . . ain't nobody happy.

3. To not do so, . . . also will allow the grape jelly on top of the butter which is on top of the bread, . . . to also fall onto your shirt and your britches, . . . (refer the rest to item # 2)

Now, . . . anyone here who does not understand the logic of butter side up?

Didn't think so.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sigh. 
Et tu?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Sigh.
> Et tu?


:vs_laugh: See what you started?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Haven't felt this many daggers since the last ex wife reunion.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Haven't felt this many daggers since the last ex wife reunion.


It's a slow weekend, what did you expect?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Quite entertaining. Many agile minds here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> It's a slow weekend, what did you expect?


Want slow?
I'm at work, feet up on the desk, vaping in the office while waiting for another spammer to come to the board. 
I'm getting paid time and a half for this.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Want slow?
> I'm at work, feet up on the desk, vaping in the office while waiting for another spammer to come to the board.
> I'm getting paid time and a half for this.


Ha Ha ..... I am picturing this, wonder how close my imagination's visual is to reality?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Waiting for the next spammer while ignoring the company radio.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Dammit Denton ... its not the same without that vaping thingamajig! Oh yea, and I had the hat wrong too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes. I am bored.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> View attachment 29810


Those look an awful like jackboots to me :vs_worry:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> View attachment 29826


Bingo!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Has anybody noticed if @stowlin has weighed in yet?

(Slippy chuckles...:vs_smirk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Before I posted this ..... the Active Topics tab show that the last post is by Slippy. Anyone else seeing it, I am not.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Has anybody noticed if @stowlin has weighed in yet?
> 
> (Slippy chuckles...:vs_smirk


was I supposed too?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I eat; just really don't care which side I eat first, just eat. Kind a like posting.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stowlin said:


> I eat; just really don't care which side I eat first, just eat. Kind a like posting.


Just messin' with you! :vs_wave:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> View attachment 29826


Kinda reminds me of Will2 huh?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Just messin' with you! :vs_wave:


Well since I live in SF that's just way to darn easy :laugh:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> So, you just read a story about a group of people preferring the official way of eat butter on bread is with the butter side up. You can't believe it; this is crazy!
> You want to share this article, so you start a thread. The title of your thread? "I can't believe this! This is crazy!" You figure you are going to get a lot of hits and generate a lot of discussion, right?
> 
> Before I agreed to be a mod, I'd see those sorts of titles and skip right over them. Why? Because, too many times I clicked on them only to find a mundane, boring topic. Now, I have no choice but click to make sure it is not a bot troll, or anything else not welcome, here. Others, on the other hand, don't have to click on it and you might be losing a lot of readers.
> ...


"Crazy Libtards want to Butter up before you snack down on them...."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> "Crazy Libtards want to Butter up before you snack down on them...."


Oh, and another reason that is unrelated to the horrible image you tried to put in our heads...

Good, descriptive titles will help Google pick us up, allowing more people the opportunity to find us and learn a few things.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> Oh, and another reason that is unrelated to the horrible image you tried to put in our heads...
> 
> Good, descriptive titles will help Google pick us up, allowing more people the opportunity to find us and learn a few things.


Activists demand..."It's OK to be Gay and eat that way.....Butter up...buttercup!!!!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

"Law change demanded....White bread folks must be butter'd up before breakfast!!!!.....Government too tolerate no friction to hinder their progress........


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

finally...."White Bread fanatics will not tolerate any butter on their bottoms!!!"


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> finally...."White Bread fanatics will not tolerate any butter on their bottoms!!!"


...not quite...

Well, butter my butt and call me a biscuit.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This thread seems to be taking a racist tilt.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

::clapping:: :vs_laugh:


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I prefer sourdough, I always put the butter side in on my sandwich I don't want my hands to be greasy.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> This thread seems to be taking a racist tilt.


according to the DOD equal opportunity office......white bread, Cracker, Honky are not racial slurs since white people where never oppressed in this country... in other words...white folks cannot accuse anyone of racist slurs.... so butter that up and eat that soup sammich....


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> according to the DOD equal opportunity office......white bread, Cracker, Honky are not racial slurs since white people where never oppressed in this country... in other words...white folks cannot accuse anyone of racist slurs.... so butter that up and eat that soup sammich....


The left handed football bat of political correctness strikes once more

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> according to the DOD equal opportunity office......white bread, Cracker, Honky are not racial slurs since white people where never oppressed in this country... in other words...white folks cannot accuse anyone of racist slurs.... so butter that up and eat that soup sammich....





AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> The left handed football bat of political correctness strikes once more
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


I said...what about the Irish...and they said...they dont count as white people...they are red heads and dont even rate the 3/5th compromise....nobody likes a ginger.....ok...that last part I made up.....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> The left handed football bat of political correctness strikes once more
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Was that a slur on left handed white people???? :vs_mad:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Black lives matter bruh!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------

